# New build, looking for opinions from 11600K and 5600X owners.



## Fight Game

I doubt many have experience with both. In most reviews the 5600x comes out very slightly ahead, but I don't think it's enough that you'd actually notice except maybe in a benchmark. If you have a microcenter near you, try there. I recently picked mine up for $290 and this b550 board for $144


----------



## geriatricpollywog

A 10850k or 10900 non k with MCE enabled would stomp a fancy 6 core in most workloads and they are actually available below MSRP. Or you can get a 10700k if you don’t mind burning up your CPU with this whole overclocking thing.


----------



## rdr09

The intel 10700K is cheap and fast for an 8-core. Stop looking elsewhere. Just my opinion.


----------



## IANVS

Honestly, even a 10700 will do the job. Slam it on a B460M Mortar, remove the power limit and that's it, it should run at 4.6 GHz on all cores. The 2933 MHz RAM speed is not an issue, you won't see a tanglible difference compared to 3200 or even 3600...
Same gaming performance as unlocked i5 and i7s, enough juice for other stuff, low temperatures with anything other than stock cooler, low price...


----------



## TwoCables

Here's one video that made me choose AMD for my upgrade instead of Intel. Maybe it'll help you make a final decision on one or the other too:






In a nutshell, overall it has superior performance and much lower power consumption. Oh, and check out this beautiful post written as a reply to me by KyadCK:









ASUS ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING: what are these things that...


the previous ways (OC) do nothing good on the newer Ryzens, if you have a good binned 5800x you should see it boost beyond the advertised 4.7ghz mine does 4.875Ghz on stock..like the graph presented above, the 5900x may run cooler but for the same TDP the 5800x is boosting higher..my previous...




www.overclock.net





Ignore the preview text here. I don't know what's going on with this forum's platform, but that's not the correct preview text. Here's a snippet of the beginning of the post:



> Its a long complex story, but the TL;DR of it is Intel got complacent and messed up. Hard.
> 
> *Part one: The Nodes*
> 
> In the past, intel has always had a Node advantage, always a step or two ahead of all the other foundries. When the rest of the world was on 45nm, intel was on 32nm. When everyone else got 32nm, intel had 22nm.
> 
> And then intel got to 14nm. And then they tried to get 10nm, and got a bit over confident with their design. And they failed. For *years. *Even today 10nm is used only in laptops and servers, where the latest parts from Intel for desktop, the 11000-series, are *still* stuck on 14nm. Later this year, as in Q4, Intel might get Alder Lake out. On 10nm.
> 
> During this time, TSMC, the ones who make AMD's CPUs (among many other things) got 14nm working. And 12nm. And 7nm (~ even with Intel's 10nm, and what your 5800X uses). Later this year, maybe early next year, they will be on 5nm (~ equal to Intel's 7nm).
> 
> Intel is not set to have 7nm until 2023.
> 
> Intel has lost their lead.
> 
> *Part two: The Glue*


----------



## SpareChange

10700k is basically as fast as the 5600x in most cases in single core - games etc, but it does have 8 cores not sure that means alot for a few more years. I do have a 5600x golden sample and I can say it's truly fast but to realize a 5600x's full potenial you also need a decent GPU and some low CL 3600 sticks (like CL 14-15).


----------



## rdr09

The Intel 8 Core can be had for less than 300$. Money saved can be funneled to a GPU that are now overly expensive.









Intel Core i7-10700 2.9 GHz LGA 1200 Desktop Processor - Newegg.com


Buy Intel Core i7-10700 - Core i7 10th Gen Comet Lake 8-Core 2.9 GHz LGA 1200 65W Intel UHD Graphics 630 Desktop Processor - BX8070110700 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## SpareChange

rdr09 said:


> The Intel 8 Core can be had for less than 300$. Money saved can be funneled to a GPU that are now overly expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-10700 2.9 GHz LGA 1200 Desktop Processor - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy Intel Core i7-10700 - Core i7 10th Gen Comet Lake 8-Core 2.9 GHz LGA 1200 65W Intel UHD Graphics 630 Desktop Processor - BX8070110700 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com


I completely agree with that assesement there is no sense in buying a 6c/12t 5600x for the now price of $378.00 when you can get an 8c/16t CPU for much less and be more future proof. Not to mention with a 10700/10700k (non F model) you also get Intel iGPU which -- if your regular GPU fails you can still actually have a working computer in this day and age of chip shortages.


----------



## TwoCables

I see a reason. With AMD, it's likely you won't need a new motherboard for the next CPU upgrade.


----------



## rdr09

SpareChange said:


> I completely agree with that assesement there is no sense in bying a 6c/12t 5600x for the now price of $378.00 when you can get an 8c/16t CPU for much less and be more future proof. Not to mention with a 10700/10700k (non F model) you also get Intel iGPU which -- if your regular GPU fails you can still actually have a working computer in this day and age of chip shortages.


Check this 10 cores out.






Are you a human?







www.newegg.com


----------



## geriatricpollywog

TwoCables said:


> I see a reason. With AMD, it's likely you won't need a new motherboard for the next CPU upgrade.


This is certainly not the case, as AM4 and LGA1200 are both on their last compatible CPU generation with Ryzen 5000 and Rocket Lake respectively.

AM5 however will likely support more processor generations than the next Intel platform.


----------



## shilka

AMD would like to have a word with you about that last CPU compatible generation claim on AM4








AMD Ryzen Zen 3+ Warhol likely to launch in Q4 2021, modest IPC bump on the anvil to take on Intel Alder Lake-S


AMD will have a refresh to the current Zen 3 Vermeer Ryzen 5000 CPUs in the form of Zen 3+ Warhol some time in Q4 2021. Warhol will largely retain the existing Zen 3 feature set but is slated to offer a slight IPC bump in order to compete against Intel's upcoming hybrid Alder Lake-S offerings.




www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## geriatricpollywog

shilka said:


> AMD would like to have a word with you about that last CPU compatible generation claim on AM4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen Zen 3+ Warhol likely to launch in Q4 2021, modest IPC bump on the anvil to take on Intel Alder Lake-S
> 
> 
> AMD will have a refresh to the current Zen 3 Vermeer Ryzen 5000 CPUs in the form of Zen 3+ Warhol some time in Q4 2021. Warhol will largely retain the existing Zen 3 feature set but is slated to offer a slight IPC bump in order to compete against Intel's upcoming hybrid Alder Lake-S offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.notebookcheck.net


My bad, wasn’t keeping up with the news. Good on them.


----------



## TwoCables

lol


----------



## geriatricpollywog

shilka said:


> AMD would like to have a word with you about that last CPU compatible generation claim on AM4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen Zen 3+ Warhol likely to launch in Q4 2021, modest IPC bump on the anvil to take on Intel Alder Lake-S
> 
> 
> AMD will have a refresh to the current Zen 3 Vermeer Ryzen 5000 CPUs in the form of Zen 3+ Warhol some time in Q4 2021. Warhol will largely retain the existing Zen 3 feature set but is slated to offer a slight IPC bump in order to compete against Intel's upcoming hybrid Alder Lake-S offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.notebookcheck.net











AMD's Ryzen CPU refresh may have been cancelled due to the chip crisis


Rumours have it that the 'Warhol' Zen 3+ range has disappeared from AMD's roadmaps.




www.pcgamer.com




Oh noes!


----------



## crazycrave

I have two 5600x 's but one is still sealed in the box for now, I paired the first one with the MSI B550 Mortar at which I bought new in June 2019 so I had the board already to flash , also paired it with a stock Red Dragon RX 570 8Gb just to see if older video cards get's any uplift .
stock cooler from 1600 AB for temp


----------



## Ahnt

Well, I'm pretty set on the 10700K now, and I do plan on overclocking. 

I'm tired of waiting for a 5600X. Plus 8c/16t I could put to use. Mainly gaming but I do some rendering.

This is what I'm running now, so anything is an upgrade lol.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Ahnt said:


> Well, I'm pretty set on the 10700K now, and I do plan on overclocking.
> 
> I'm tired of waiting for a 5600X. Plus 8c/16t I could put to use. Mainly gaming but I do some rendering.
> 
> This is what I'm running now, so anything is an upgrade lol.
> 
> View attachment 2489342


Good choice. My 10700K did 5.3 out of the box, but they are a mixed bag in terms of silicon quality. There are no bad choices between the 10900K, 10900, 10700K, and 5800X and 5600X.


----------



## Ahnt

This got put on the back burner for awhile but, in the end I decided to go with the 5600X. 

My main rig was a 2700K @ 5.2ghz, 32gb (4x8) of ram at 2133 and an RTX 2080. 

New rig is a 5600X @ stock for now (boosts to 4.85ghz) and 32gb of ram (2x16) at 4000. 

Monster of an upgrade. Super clique but it's a night and day difference. So many options in the BIOS my head is spinning lol.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Ahnt said:


> This got put on the back burner for awhile but, in the end I decided to go with the 5600X.
> 
> My main rig was a 2700K @ 5.2ghz, 32gb (4x8) of ram at 2133 and an RTX 2080.
> 
> New rig is a 5600X @ stock for now (boosts to 4.85ghz) and 32gb of ram (2x16) at 4000.
> 
> Monster of an upgrade. Super clique but it's a night and day difference. So many options in the BIOS my head is spinning lol.
> 
> View attachment 2514494


your Fabric clock is kinda skewed..you will loose performance..its best to keep the IF Clock and mem clock ratios to 1:1..even a DDR4 3800mhz CL16 running 1900mhz fabric clock will outrun you..


----------



## Ahnt

Fixed. I'm at 2000mhz now. Yeah, I'm kinda blown away by the amount of settings so far. I haven't even touched the ram timings yet. Put it together yesterday actually.


----------

